# [SOLVED] Random Hearts of Iron 3 crash



## sgman (Sep 14, 2008)

For the last few days I have been playing the newish game Hearts of Iron 3. It has been working perfectly fine under all condition... and then out of nowhere I go to start it up and no matter what country I pick or what time period I pick as soon as I click to resume time the game stops running. I am still able to ctr + alt + dlt and end the process (it says not responding)

My biggest problem is the randomness of it all. I haven't changed anything with either the game or the computer. Every other program still works perfectly.

I have tried:
- rebooting
- reinstalling
- changing of settings in the game
- updating drivers
- updating directx

Specs:
Intel core 2 duo E7300 2.66GHz
2 gigs DDR2 ram
Radeon HD4850 512gb (with updated drivers)
Corsair 650 power supply
Windows XP SP3

DxDiag is uploaded.

Please tell me if you need any more info.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Random Hearts of Iron 3 crash*

Hello sgman
download revouninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and all it remaining from the registry and your HDD (make sure to backup your saved games)
restart your PC and then reinstall the game again


----------



## sgman (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Random Hearts of Iron 3 crash*

Aright, will post results.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sgman (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Random Hearts of Iron 3 crash*

Alright, I finally fixed it... somehow one of the saves was making the game crash. When I reinstalled the same problem was happening. So I got rid of my saves and then it worked fine.

Back to conquering Europe.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Random Hearts of Iron 3 crash*

glad to hear you solved it, and thank you for sharing the solution,
please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

